# Best Range Finder Binos



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking for suggestions on ranging binos mainly for long distance shooting. Most of my optics are Vortex but have only looked at the Fury’s in the store. 

What is everyone else using and what is your favorite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Leica or Swarovski's

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vortex Fury 5000 is high on the list too.


-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Depends on your budget.

I think with the Vortex, your getting the Viper glass in the binoculars which isn't terrible. Price is reasonable, and you can generally find one used for under $1000. That said, I looked at some last year, and thought they were too bulky, and just didn't feel or look right. But that might be that I am not used to a range finding binocular. 

If you have the budget, go with the Swaro EL, or a Leica. For me, I went with the separates in the end.


----------

